# = I Spy a=



## javier

Hi folks...Lets play a game I play over at another forum...The way it goes is like this. I will post up an Image and you will look for something. ''Spy it out'' and you will place a picture with what you spied in the previous picture and so on..I will start us off with two examples....


----------



## javier

I spy a tree.


----------



## javier

I am surprised this never took off. I am guessing that I was not clear on the rules of the game.
Take a look here to see how the game is played. Once it gets going, I will remove this link or have a mod remove this link. Thanks and lets have fun. The more PLAYERS the better....

I Spy the Game.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a tribal symbol


----------



## icassell

Rob_W said:


> I spy a tribal symbol



I spy a feather


----------



## javier

Nice one Rob,

Nice one Ian!


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers, 

I spy wood


----------



## boogschd

i spy water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:???:


----------



## javier

I spy a lamp post.


----------



## icassell

I Spy A Wire:


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a clock


----------



## icassell

I Spy A Cloud:


----------



## javier

I spy a pretty purple flower


----------



## icassell

I spy the color purple:


----------



## Goontz

I spy a bird.


----------



## icassell

Hmmmm .... I know people who don't consider pigeons to be birds :lmao:


----------



## Goontz

Shall I edit it to say a flying rodent?


----------



## icassell

I spy a tree:


----------



## Jantarek

I spy rock


----------



## javier

I spy graffiti


----------



## icassell

I spy the color orange:


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy a LAMBO!


----------



## icassell

AtlPikMan said:


> I Spy a LAMBO!



Woooo hoooo!  I like the orange!


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy a landscape


----------



## icassell

I spy the color green:


----------



## Goontz

I spy Grass...


----------



## AtlPikMan

I spy the color RED!


----------



## icassell

I spy an American Flag:


----------



## javier

I spy a dog.


----------



## icassell

I spy a neon sign:


----------



## Goontz

I spy a reflection


----------



## icassell

I spy a stairway:


----------



## javier

I spy a brick on the wall.


----------



## icassell

I spy a security door:


----------



## Goontz

I spy wooden decking/walkway.


----------



## icassell

I spy a dock:


----------



## icassell

I have to mention, BTW, that I am really enjoying this thread.  It's too bad we don't have more participation.


----------



## Goontz

icassell said:


> I have to mention, BTW, that I am really enjoying this thread.  It's too bad we don't have more participation.


Agreed on both points.


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> I have to mention, BTW, that I am really enjoying this thread.  It's too bad we don't have more participation.


  I second that....Maybe people are just not aware of it?


----------



## javier

a thread like this will expand your vision and also gives an opportunity to share more pictures and more importantly, to appreciate others images all the more....


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy Water...


----------



## icassell

I spy stripes:


----------



## Goontz

I spy stripes.


----------



## icassell

I spy a zoo animal:


----------



## javier

I spy a latter.


----------



## Goontz

I spy a street sign.


----------



## hossmaster

i spy ...


----------



## icassell

I spy a chain:


----------



## Goontz

I spy rust.


----------



## javier

I spy trash


----------



## icassell

Grrrrrr Javier .... you beat me ....  

Now I have to look for another one ...


----------



## Goontz




----------



## icassell

I spy concrete:


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy a Statue..


----------



## javier

I spy a couple on a bench.


----------



## icassell

I spy sunglasses:


----------



## Goontz

I spy shiny paint.


----------



## icassell

I spy tires:


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy a Bicycle....


----------



## icassell

I spy a kid:


----------



## javier

I spy some wheels.


----------



## photo28

I spy sand


----------



## icassell

I spy the horizon:


----------



## Goontz

I spy a seagull.


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy a Board...


----------



## icassell

I spy a pair of jeans:


----------



## javier

I spy a mutt


----------



## icassell

I spy a sidewalk:


----------



## Buckster

I spy a chain


----------



## Goontz

Glad you joined the fun, Buckster!

That machine looks cool as hell (and nice shot, too), what is it?


----------



## javier

I spy a brick wall (_killer image by the way_)


----------



## Buckster

Goontz said:


> Glad you joined the fun, Buckster!
> 
> That machine looks cool as hell (and nice shot, too), what is it?


Been looking for a good place to jump in to this fun-looking game. 

It's some sort of antique milling machine at the Henry Ford Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan.


----------



## icassell

I spy a hat:


----------



## Goontz

Buckster said:


> It's some sort of antique milling machine at the Henry Ford Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan.



I thought it might be some sort of mill or lathe, based on the bottom part with the clamps. Very cool.


----------



## hossmaster

i Spy DUST


----------



## Ironmachin

I spy leaves.


----------



## javier

I spy a web.


----------



## Goontz

I spy lots of green.


----------



## javier

I spy walking


----------



## icassell

I spy a guitar case:


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a guitar


----------



## javier

I spy some eye glasses.


----------



## icassell

I spy beach sand:


----------



## camz

javier said:


> I spy a web.


 
That's a nice shot Javier!


----------



## javier

camz said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice shot Javier!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much!


----------



## Hobbes

_mutual spying









_


----------



## javier

I spy being spied on.


----------



## phocus78

haha...cool game guys....


----------



## javier

phocus78 said:


> haha...cool game guys....



Yes, so dive in


----------



## icassell

I spy a street vendor:


----------



## Goontz

I spy shoppers.


----------



## hossmaster

i spy staring


----------



## ErectedGryphon




----------



## javier

I spy horse power


----------



## hossmaster

I spy a helmet


----------



## kobrien

I spy a Rock.


----------



## javier

i spy a baby


----------



## icassell

I spy a baseball cap:


----------



## Buckster

I spy home


----------



## javier

i SPY winter coming.


----------



## kobrien

I spy fall.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Buckster

I spy a steering wheel


----------



## javier

I spy a wheel.


----------



## Buckster

I spy a boat mast


----------



## vandy1821

Buckster said:


> I spy a boat mast


Hello Is that from Travers bay in Petoskey ? Nice shot.


----------



## javier

I spy a fellow on the pier


----------



## Buckster

vandy1821 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a boat mast
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Is that from Travers bay in Petoskey ? Nice shot.
Click to expand...

BINGO, and thanks!  :thumbup:


----------



## ErectedGryphon

"&#633;&#477;&#647;&#592;&#653;" &#654;ds &#305;


----------



## Buckster

I spy a green head


----------



## icassell

I spy an eye:


----------



## javier

I spy a bird on the prowl


----------



## Buckster

I spy long legs


----------



## camz

I spy three


----------



## Goontz

I spy green metal.


----------



## icassell

I spy a clock:


----------



## javier

I spy a time piece


----------



## Goontz

I spy a window.


----------



## icassell

I spy a brick building:


----------



## Rekd

I spy a street light


----------



## icassell

hmmmm ... standing on my head trying to get ideas ...


----------



## javier

I spy a clever shot.


----------



## Rekd

I spy a short skirt






...and two Pamona Shockers (Their words, not mine  )


----------



## javier

Goodness...What do you get when you cross a shutterbug from Los Angeles and one from SanDiego? Answer..Lots of pretty girls..


----------



## Buckster

I spy a metal rail


----------



## Rekd

I spy something Red, White and Blue


----------



## Goontz

About ATVs said:


> In keeping with the FMX and pretty girl scheme...
> 
> I spy knobbie tires.



You're supposed to spy something from the previous picture (in this case Buckster's lighthouse), not something from your own, and then carry that into your own post.


----------



## Rekd

Goontz said:


> About ATVs said:
> 
> 
> 
> In keeping with the FMX and pretty girl scheme...
> 
> I spy knobbie tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to spy something from the previous picture (in this case Buckster's lighthouse), not something from your own, and then carry that into your own post.
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about? 

J/K, all better now, I hadn't had coffee yet. Thanks for the heads up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckster

I spy a Chevrolet


----------



## javier

I spy a headlamp.


----------



## Rekd

I spy a reflection


----------



## Buckster

I spy a child


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## ErectedGryphon

sheltiefan said:


>


 
I spy WOW factor, great photo sheltiefan!


----------



## Rekd

I spy a guy that's either dyslexic or just cannot. follow. rules.  :twak:

(LoL, I :twak:ed myself)


----------



## ErectedGryphon

About ATVs said:


> I spy a Father and Son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take this, but I chopped it. Coloring and also cloned out two people in the surf. You can see the shadows still)


 
More WOW, except that the WOW is you just don't get it, you don't spy from your own photo, you spy from the photo before yours. See post #1 on page 1 for the rules.


----------



## Rekd

Damn. Can't blame that one on coffee. (Looks in bag of excuses, comes up empty)

:shrug:

I spy rock!


----------



## leighthal

I spy a drumstick.


----------



## sheltiefan

Thank you ErectedGryphon......I appreciate the feedback!  :thumbup:


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

It is great to see some new people posting in this thread...Where is Ian?

I spy some sand.


----------



## sheltiefan

Great thread javier!

I'm still a rookie, but learning alot and having a blast!


----------



## ErectedGryphon

http://www.thephotoforum.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/8166


----------



## camz

I spy trees!




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4052089722_a1f4698bc1_o.jpg


----------



## icassell

I spy a cliff:


----------



## javier

I spy a waterfall.


----------



## camz

I spy interconnection....lol!


----------



## javier

Camz, that is an excellent come back! bravo!


----------



## camz

LOL..was laughing there for a minute b/c I didn't know if symbolism counted .

Thanks Javier.


----------



## javier

camz said:


> LOL..was laughing there for a minute b/c I didn't know if symbolism counted .
> 
> Thanks Javier.


Oh yea, Anything to help expand what we see. Aside from this being a cool game that can go on for years, it is also a great training exercise for our minds. I spotted what you saw right away and loved it!


----------



## Buckster

I spy a thumb nail


----------



## javier

I spy a child playing.


----------



## icassell

I spy lines on the sidewalk:


----------



## javier

I spy some plant life growing.


----------



## Buckster

I spy a reflection


----------



## icassell

I spy a wheel:


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy desert


----------



## Buckster

I spy spokes


----------



## javier

Buckster, love the PP work!


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly!


----------



## icassell

I spy plates


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy Sunflowers..


----------



## javier

I spy a sun


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Buckster

I spy a conifer


----------



## javier

I spy some trees.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## BIG RYAN

i spy rocks


----------



## icassell

I spy sky:


----------



## Buckster

I spy a mushroom


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy Autumn leaves


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy curves.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Rob_W

I spy Legs


----------



## Buckster

I spy boots


----------



## javier

I spy, Lights, camera...Action


----------



## AtlPikMan

I Spy a Wheel Chair...


----------



## hossmaster

i spy a jacket


----------



## javier

and here is mine.


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy beach graffiti.


----------



## waleed_isec

Gallery : An-Najah National University : Palestine


----------



## waleed_isec

Gallery : An-Najah National University : Palestine


----------



## Sharp Shooter

I spy a silly face.


----------



## Rekd

I spy a happy dog.


----------



## javier

I spy some grass


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone playing.


----------



## CESTO

I spy a playground...


----------



## javier




----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a lamp post.


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I spy a statue...


----------



## Rekd

I spy a big horned sheep, or ram, or what every you want to call it. 






An ATV ride in The Valley of Fire near Las Vegas.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a person.


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy an arena setting.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy leafless trees.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy water


----------



## JAFO28

I spy sunlight 







New to the forum, been lurking and love the theme threads.


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I spy a rock....


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy lights.







Edit:  Apparently I didn't resize this one before I uploaded, sorry.  Fixed now.


----------



## javier




----------



## Rekd

I spy more water.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a staircase (way back there)


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy decay


----------



## CESTO

I spy a vined out tree...


----------



## mishele

I Spy.....branches


----------



## icassell

I spy a branch


----------



## Rekd

I spy bokeh (first picture won)


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a window


----------



## javier

I spy a silhouette


----------



## icassell

I spy the moon


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## CESTO

I spy some Power Lines...


----------



## icassell

sheltiefan said:


>



Is this the highway at Hoover Dam?


----------



## icassell

I spy autumn colors:


----------



## Rekd

I spy metal.


----------



## sheltiefan

Hey Ian!

Yeah, thats the new highway near Hoover.  Pretty impressive!  Another impressive sight that most people overlook while there is the spillway where the old visitors center is.  I took a couple pics, but theres no sense of scale!


----------



## icassell

sheltiefan said:


> Hey Ian!
> 
> Yeah, thats the new highway near Hoover.  Pretty impressive!  Another impressive sight that most people overlook while there is the spillway where the old visitors center is.  I took a couple pics, but theres no sense of scale!



Yeah, it's pretty cool.  And as I was driving down the highway away from the dam site, a heard of Bighorn Sheep were climbing on the cliffs.  My wife, who was driving, wouldn't  turn around (after I noticed them) to let me get pix.


----------



## javier

I spy Chrome


----------



## JAFO28

I spy green


----------



## dandiaz

Can i join?
I spy droplets.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy an animal.


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy plants in winter.


----------



## javier

I spy religion


----------



## hossmaster

I spy a statue


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a fence.


----------



## javier

I spy rain


----------



## icassell

I spy a wet sneaker:


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a wet walkway.


----------



## pcacj

I spy water




Cannot seem to load a full size photo


----------



## javier

pcacj said:


> I spy water



Where is the water?


----------



## pcacj

I spy water


----------



## Rob_W

I spy......... Erm......... I spy......... Erm what do I spy ?? ....   :love:


Ok then, sunglasses


----------



## hossmaster

i spy blue


----------



## CESTO

I Spy Mature Leaves...


----------



## javier

_*Nice image Cesto!*_

I spy a barn


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a wheel.


----------



## javier

I spy a sign post


----------



## icassell

I spy Evergreen:


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## pcacj

I spy a cloud...


----------



## icassell

sheltiefan said:


>



I like glacier images! Which one is this?


----------



## sheltiefan

Hey there Ian!

To be honest, I never caught the name of this one!  This was from our cruise through Glacier Bay Last September.  

Cheers,

~Jeff


----------



## javier

I spy clouds


----------



## icassell

I spy a snow-covered peak: (Mt. McKinley, Denali NP, Alaska)


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy Some Blue Sky


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a celestial man





(movie star)


----------



## javier

_I spy light
_


----------



## stone_family3

I spy looks of mourning


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a statue:


----------



## javier

I spy evil


----------



## stone_family3

I spy rocks


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy Water


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy snow:


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a bit of green


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy a leg.


----------



## javier

I spy a Christmas tree
*



*


----------



## stone_family3

I spy remembrance of the dead




Holocaust Memorial Portland Oregon.


----------



## icassell

Wow ... that is one heart wrenching image!


I spy a bear:


----------



## fast eddie

I spy something fuzzy.


----------



## javier

I spy the eye.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy shoes




Portland Oregon Holocaust memorial


----------



## DennyCrane

For the record, there was no Christmas tree in my last shot... just a bottle of liquid gold, and my treasured leg lamp. It was a major award.

Carry on.


----------



## javier

DennyCrane said:


> For the record, there was no Christmas tree in my last shot... just a bottle of liquid gold, and my treasured leg lamp. It was a major award.
> 
> Carry on.



Hi folks..I do not know what I was drinking  I could have sworn I saw a Christmas tree. Ok ,back to the bottle :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

I spy something broken:


----------



## hossmaster

i spy closed eyes


----------



## javier

I spy TEETH


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a smile




Sophie age 2


----------



## icassell

I spy a bird:


----------



## stone_family3

Wonderful bird pic


----------



## javier

i spy a branch


----------



## stone_family3

I spy standing around


----------



## the Virginian

I spy fur.


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy a rodent.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy pine


----------



## icassell

I spy a snake:


----------



## the Virginian

I spy coils.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy buttons


----------



## CESTO

I spy Dead Grass...


----------



## the Virginian

I spy wood slats.


----------



## javier

I spy a bird


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a bird's beak.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a bird with wet feet:


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy Snow on the ground


----------



## the Virginian

I spy masonry.
Extra credit goes to who ever spies the reason I photographed this rather boring scene.


----------



## javier

I spy brickwork


----------



## icassell

I spy 2 dogs:


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a fence.


----------



## javier

I spy being spied on.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a street light


----------



## icassell

I spy red:


----------



## Munky

*I Spy Ferrari:





*


----------



## icassell

I spy another Ferrari:


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy a group of vehicles.


----------



## the Virginian

I spy wheels at night.


----------



## javier

i spy a wheel


----------



## icassell

I spy someone fishing:


----------



## javier

Excellent come back ian!


----------



## stone_family3

I spy water


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a bug.
This junk lens was later stolen...with my blessing.


----------



## javier

I spy a window.


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a native American mannequin.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a native clothes


----------



## javier

I spy an Indian


----------



## icassell

I spy a feather:


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy blades.


----------



## 1limited92

I spy BLACK


----------



## the Virginian

I spy the rear? of a car.


----------



## javier

I spy a wing


----------



## pcacj

I spy a red flying machine...


----------



## the Virginian

I spy an American flag.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy an aquatic animal


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a seal.
Sorry. I couldn't resist. :blushing:


----------



## javier

Awesome comeback Virginian!

I spy Green


----------



## the Virginian

I spy spray paint writing.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a face


----------



## the Virginian

I  spy power lines.


----------



## D3KNikki

I spy power lines...thank you, Buckster. oppps...my bad...


----------



## Buckster

D3KNikki said:


> I spy a fat squirrel...



Pardon me, but where do you spy "a fat squirrel" in that power lines picture?


----------



## Hooker771

I spy Christmas lights


----------



## Hooker771

Buckster said:


> D3KNikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy a fat squirrel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me, but where do you spy "a fat squirrel" in that power lines picture?
Click to expand...

 

No doubt but I went with it.


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy a red Christmas bulb.


----------



## D3KNikki

I spy a tree...


----------



## DennyCrane

Where are the green eyes in your picture?


----------



## hossmaster

DennyCrane said:


> Where are the green eyes in your picture?



i spy something unrelated to the picture above which is unrelated to the one above it.  Thus allowing the game to continue.


----------



## pcacj

I spy some varying facial expressions...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a reflection.


----------



## icassell

I spy a skyscraper:





(Ground Zero, NYC)


----------



## the Virginian

I spy something metal.


----------



## javier

I spy some stairs


----------



## Buckster

I spy steps


----------



## DragonHeart

javier said:


> I spy some stairs



There's stairs in this pic???


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a lonely building.


----------



## javier

I spy a flag


----------



## Buckster

I spy a utility pole


----------



## icassell

I spy some power lines:


----------



## the Virginian

Ian, what's the story with that arrow (bottom, left) telling traffic to go straight and the guard rail?

In the mean time, I spy road paint.


----------



## javier

I spy the obvious bike


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy trees.


----------



## pcacj

I spy a barn...


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a large cylinder.


----------



## icassell

the Virginian said:


> Ian, what's the story with that arrow (bottom, left) telling traffic to go straight and the guard rail?



:lmao: I hadn't really noticed that, but it's the traffic pattern in the bank parking lot where I took the picture.  Out of the image is another arrow directing traffic around to the drive-up teller.


----------



## stormbind

I Spy something made of plastic.


----------



## JAFO28

I spy a dogs nose.


----------



## icassell

I spy a cloud:


----------



## JAFO28

I spy mountains


----------



## icassell

I spy an evergreen:


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy a vigilant observer.


----------



## stormbind

I spy the color red.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy water.


----------



## javier

I spy racing.


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a "hog".


----------



## hossmaster

I spy on top of...


----------



## icassell

I spy a tire


----------



## javier

I spy a cool ride


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a door.


----------



## javier

the Virginian said:


> I spy a door.


Fantastic image :thumbup:


----------



## icassell

I spy sneakers:


----------



## pcacj

I spy traction...


----------



## the Virginian

javier said:


> Fantastic image :thumbup:


They were getting on my nerves with that game by then. Maybe I should start a series..."Kids Without Faces".

I spy grass.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a fence.




​


----------



## icassell

I spy light beams:


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I love the way the thread goes all over the place 

I spy a nice rock formation


----------



## icassell

I spy sun on the water:


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell

I spy fog


----------



## Missdaisy

I spy clouds.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a castle


----------



## icassell

I spy a flag:






(Kolb Brothers Photgraphy Studio, Grand Canyon)


----------



## hossmaster

I spy a Window


----------



## pcacj

I spy yesteryear...


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy shelter.


----------



## javier

I spy a tent.


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a brown jacket.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy wings


----------



## javier

I spy clouds


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a branch.


----------



## pcacj

I spy leaves...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a creek.


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy snow


----------



## javier

I spy a juxtaposition...What snow?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone near near water


----------



## the Virginian

I spy bare feet.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy barbed wire.


----------



## CESTO

I spy Clouds.


----------



## icassell

I spy military hardware:






(Titan Missile Museum Tucson, AZ)


----------



## sojourn

I spy RIVETS!


----------



## icassell

I spy blue:


----------



## javier

I spy a kid in a cart


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a balloon.


----------



## hossmaster

i spy a hood


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy just a little bit of green.


----------



## javier




----------



## pcacj

I spy lots of tall vertical things...


----------



## icassell

I spy a sailboat


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a hand rail.


----------



## D3KNikki

I spy a shadow


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a building.


----------



## danielrwelch

I spy a single guy:


----------



## javier

danielrwelch said:


> I spy a single guy:



Nice image!....Daniel
I spy a skate board.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## the Virginian

I spy a knit cap.


----------



## hossmaster

I spy hand held...


----------



## camz

I spy a car


----------



## javier

I spy a guy in a hat


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a bucket seat.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy the beach


----------



## the Virginian

I spy water.


----------



## bitteraspects

i spy a boat


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## MayWood

i spy:trees


----------



## javier

I spy rust


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## pcacj

Apologies if this was posted once already....anyway, I spy red...


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy a bike


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a discount clothing store.


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy mason work.


----------



## CESTO

I Spy Snow...


----------



## pcacj

I spy horizontal lines...


----------



## javier

I spy a bridge


----------



## icassell

I spy a bridge


----------



## icassell

Grrrrrr  ..... Javier, you beat me ... ah well, will leave this up anyway ...


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a pattern.


----------



## icassell

I spy antlers






Caribou 
Savage River
Denali NP, AK


----------



## javier

I spy a river


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy twigs.


----------



## the Virginian

icassell said:


> I spy antlers.


Show off. 


I spy wet wood.


----------



## icassell

I spy a sailboat


----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

I spy a bunch of hats


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy transportation.


----------



## icassell

I spy building lights


----------



## the Virginian

I spy a building.


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection


----------



## pcacj

I spy a light fixture...


----------



## the Virginian

I spy round things.


----------



## pcacj

I spy 'topless'.....


----------



## javier

I spy a brazzire


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone checking stuff out.


----------



## the Virginian

I spy claws.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a mouth


----------



## javier

I spy some grass


----------



## BIG RYAN

i spy a field


----------



## pcacj

I spy a place that looks romantic...


----------



## icassell

I spy a bench






(Roman ruins.  Fierenze)


----------



## Geaux

I spy "cracks"


----------



## javier

I spy rotting wood


----------



## hossmaster

I spy remnants


----------



## stone_family3

I spy distressed wood


----------



## pcacj

I spy brown metal...


----------



## javier

I spy a canon


----------



## icassell

javier said:


> I spy a canon



Love it!  :lmao:


----------



## pcacj

I spy a smile...


----------



## CESTO

I spy a pink shirt...


----------



## Vivarant

wow some great photos here i want to get in on this!


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a walkway


----------



## icassell

I spy a fish


----------



## javier

I spy some H2O


----------



## pcacj

I spy stone...


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a warning


----------



## javier

I spy a *c*


----------



## icassell

I spy brick pavers


----------



## JAFO28

I spy Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D

i like reading this thread


----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> I spy Dunkin Donuts.


I don't see the dunkin donuts in Ians image.?


----------



## pcacj

It is a tiny sign attached to the brick wall between the branches of the tree...


----------



## javier

pcacj said:


> It is a tiny sign attached to the brick wall between the branches of the tree...


Good catch  Where are my glasses? :lmao:


----------



## JAFO28

javier said:


> pcacj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tiny sign attached to the brick wall between the branches of the tree...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch  Where are my glasses? :lmao:
Click to expand...


Didn't want to find something so obvious so I looked it over for awhile.


----------



## javier

JAFO28 said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcacj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tiny sign attached to the brick wall between the branches of the tree...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch  Where are my glasses? :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't want to find something so obvious so I looked it over for awhile.
Click to expand...

This is actually the right and best way to do it. This helps to open up our minds. Good catch and a great reminder to me. :thumbup:


----------



## The Historian

I spy windows.


----------



## icassell

I spy window frames


----------



## MGriff240

I spy Domo.


----------



## pcacj

I spy some bleachers....


----------



## javier

I spy some tats


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a light pole


----------



## icassell

I spy an orange and white plastic cone:


----------



## bobnr32

I spy an athlete.


----------



## javier

I spy some leggs


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a stone wall (sorry my first post was a tad obvious).


----------



## icassell

I spy a lighthouse:


----------



## javier

I spy a pier


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone by the water.


----------



## javier

I spy the color blue


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bobnr32

I spy a bridge


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a tree.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a metal pipe


----------



## javier

I spy a window in brickwork


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## soleshine

I spy some flowers


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Javier:  I spy a weird dude reading a book in a ground-level window.    Very intersting pic.

I spy a child


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a carnivore


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection


----------



## T.D90

I spy a Flag


----------



## icassell

I spy windows:


----------



## leftypony

I spy a bridge


----------



## javier

I spy a couple sitting by the water


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a mother and child
I'm posting this because when I asked permission to take a photo the woman let go of the child.
After my heart missed a beat I realised it was not such a good idea.


----------



## bobnr32

ps
Good news was there were no dire consequences.


----------



## freeze3kgt

I spy a concrete "rock"


----------



## myfotoguy

I spy pine needles


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a pine cone.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a city


----------



## icassell

I spy a city park :


----------



## javier

I spy a person sitting.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone outside.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy water


----------



## icassell

I spy a fish


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a tail


----------



## javier

I spy a beak


----------



## icassell

I spy a heron


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a bird near water.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a duck (it's a cricket term).


----------



## javier

I spy a hat


----------



## icassell

I spy a fence


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a bush


----------



## javier

I spy a mutt


----------



## bobnr32

I wish I had a photo of Richard Green who is another mutt.
(World cup reference)


----------



## javier

bobnr32 said:


> I wish I had a photo of Richard Green who is another mutt.
> (World cup reference)



LOL, What was he thinking? I could care less about soccer, but that is all over the news.


----------



## bobnr32

Anyway, moving on......
I spy some Gothic script


----------



## icassell

I Spy A Tire


----------



## javier

I spy a musician


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a wheel


----------



## stone_family3

I spy glasses


----------



## javier

espeo un sombrero


----------



## bobnr32

I spy some music


----------



## Rob_W

I spy old street lamps


----------



## javier

Nice photo Rob!


----------



## Rob_W

Thank you, its Whitby over in Yorkshire


.


----------



## stone_family3

I spy Neons


----------



## stev

This game looks fun.
I spy buildings


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a boat.


----------



## icassell

I spy a bouy


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a wave


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a wet sidewalk.


----------



## javier

Ben, what a wonderful abstract....

I spy some footprints...





Holga 120 with Ilford xp-2


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man by the sea


----------



## Derrel

I spy a couple very much in love with one another...


----------



## Rob_W

I spy hats


----------



## Derrel

I spy a seated girl... bathed in yellow light...


----------



## bobnr32

I spy long hair


----------



## Derrel

I spy another with a flowing mane


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a beautiful creature.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a fish


----------



## Munky

*I Spy a Statue
*


----------



## Rob_W

I spy tramlines


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy mass transit






And look! Jimi Hendrix didn't die, he angered Darth Vader and got encased in carbonite!


----------



## javier

I spy red and blue


----------



## stone_family3

I spy sparkles


----------



## icassell

I spy grass


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a bird


----------



## Seekwence

I spy cables


----------



## javier

I spy some angles


----------



## icassell

I spy a sign


----------



## stev

I spy blue


----------



## javier

I spy a curve in the water


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy water splashing.


----------



## icassell

I spy a primate


----------



## javier

I spy some eye balls.


----------



## TheKingDavis

I Spy a Face

Yes yes, I know its OOF, it was just a random pic i found in my library


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a window.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy lights


----------



## TMWallace

I spy water


----------



## Rekd

I spy floating


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection


----------



## Rekd

I spy a truck.


----------



## icassell

I spy a competition


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a dog performing.


----------



## icassell

I spy a performer


----------



## Antarctican

I spy a black hat


----------



## javier

I spy a bike


----------



## Rekd

I spy a... bike with nobody on it...??? Maybe I should call it a seat and handle-bars that are not currently being used.


----------



## samal

I spy a bike


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a city sky line.


----------



## TMWallace

I spy a view finder


----------



## javier

I spy some sky scrapers


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a sculpture.


----------



## Rekd

I spy a place to sit... that's not being used for sitting. (Again  )


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a hill


----------



## javier

I spy some windows


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy bricks.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a fence


----------



## javier

I spy the star of David


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bobnr32

I spy a flag of a country that was in the world cup and didn't do very well.


----------



## DennyCrane

I have no idea who did what in soccer... 

so, here's some orange clouds. I spies them.


----------



## Derrel

I spy orange clouds AND a single street light (that's what that yellow OOF highlight is from, a street lamp about 60 yards distant).


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a rooftop.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a church


----------



## jeroen

I spy a car.


----------



## vandy1821

I spy a bird


----------



## javier

I spy the ocean




_ME-F, ULTRAMAX 400 M40F/2.8_


----------



## jeroen

I spy bad hair.


----------



## shaunly

I spy white strips


----------



## jeroen

I spy a wheel.


----------



## icassell

Ouch!


I spy yellow over a tire


----------



## bobnr32

I spy rust


----------



## Rekd

I spy metalworking. (Yeah, it's a Pinewood Derby car, err, an _Aluminum _Derby car.)


----------



## javier

I spy some water


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a shrouded person.


----------



## icassell

I spy a red line


----------



## Rekd

I spy one element overcoming another.


----------



## jeroen

I spy something green.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy rectangles


----------



## Andy5D

i spy water


----------



## mishele

I spy a flower


----------



## jeroen

I spy a macro.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy something fluffy, funny, with huge eyes.


----------



## jeroen

I spy crossed eyes.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a ball


----------



## mishele

I spy a Dog


----------



## bobnr32

I spy traffic lights


----------



## jeroen

I spy red clothes.


----------



## Derrel

I spy *green and yellow* paired...


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a person in a market/hat (sorry there was a crossed wire)


----------



## LaFoto

I spy an injury.


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy criss-crossed lines


----------



## icassell

I spy a bug


----------



## javier

I spy some legs


----------



## bobnr32

I spy bark


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a wet surface


----------



## jeroen

I spy yellow buildings.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a wall


----------



## Rekd

I spy a confrontational stance.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a rail.


----------



## jeroen

I spy an escalator.


----------



## javier

Nice image Jeroen..
I spy a man standing.


----------



## jeroen

Thank you 

I spy a rolling door.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy parallel lines


----------



## javier

I spy a music man


----------



## jeroen

I spy a trumpet.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy top brass


----------



## mishele

I spy a feather....


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy some Purple


----------



## Rob_W

I spy Pink


----------



## javier

I spy the letter B


----------



## bobnr32

i spy a lee


----------



## LaFoto

That's a cool "I spy"-interpretation of the previous photo, Bob!!! I like the way you thought here. My thinking is a lot simpler.

I spy a sail.






Now it's up to you to "spy" (or downright SEE AT FIRST SIGHT) something...


----------



## samal

how can you not spy this!? 

I spy a crack!


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a puddle with a reflection


----------



## icassell

bobnr32 said:


> i spy a lee



Love it! Great response!


----------



## DennyCrane

edit: nevermind


----------



## stone_family3

I spy a flag


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Airborne_Guy

I spy: mountain ranges...


----------



## icassell

I spy desert


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

(Where was there a flag in my latest picture, which was the latest to respond to, after Ian QUOTED the other photo after me, which was one that had been replied to with an "I-spy-pic" before!?!?!?!? :scratch: )


----------



## bobnr32

La Foto: it was a fine pic too. It's probably best to move on: mistakes happen.
I spy a peak


----------



## jeroen

I spy being stared at by an animal.


----------



## icassell

I spy a cat


----------



## bobnr32

I spy fir


----------



## jeroen

I spy a castle.


----------



## javier

I spy a bunch of windows


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a photographer


----------



## LaFoto

I spy leaning bicycles


----------



## bobnr32

i spy a break


----------



## icassell

I spy another break


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a gondoliere (at least one).


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a band


----------



## Rekd

I spy a microphone.


----------



## icassell

I spy the color green


----------



## Rekd

I spy an Egret in the grass.


----------



## jeroen

I spy a bird.


----------



## icassell

I spy a bird with a red eye


----------



## Rekd

I spy a bird on a branch.


----------



## icassell

I spy a hummingbird


----------



## jeroen

I spy too much birds.


----------



## icassell

LOL

I spy a dead bird


----------



## jeroen

I spy roadkill.


----------



## icassell

I spy a rodent


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy Black Eyes.


----------



## Rekd

I spy wings.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a shadow


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man climbing


----------



## jeroen

I spy someone working.


----------



## Rekd

I spy somewhat precarious grip (oops, I was late. Jeroen rolled with it though.  )


----------



## jeroen

I spy someone on 2 wheels.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a tiled wall


----------



## bobnr32

I spy train


----------



## SusanMart

I haven't understood the rules of your game, guys, but your pictures are awesome

Just couldn't help admiring them while observing )


----------



## bobnr32

Susan, look at the last pic and spy something and then make sure whatever you see is in your photo.
For, example in my pic above, it might be a leg, a track, a stone etc.
I cheat by using outrageous puns. I need to get a life.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy girls on stairs (I'm not so good at the puns, I'm more direct)


----------



## Rekd

I spy bad lighting.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy someone in the dark


----------



## javier

I spy a hand


----------



## icassell

I spy a basketball jersey


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a guard


----------



## jeroen

I spy blue.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a cigarette


----------



## LaFoto

Oh ... oops. Jeroen! We posted at the same time. Am I to delete my pic now? (And here I was thinking that I was fast ...  ) 



By the way, anyone can still go with the "blue", too! Ha!


----------



## Neil S.

I spy a racing stripe.


----------



## jeroen

I spy a very cool car.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a bonnet


----------



## Neil S.

I spy some glasses.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a child.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy icecream


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a grin


----------



## javier

This thread is such a joy to follow and Bob, your comeback on ''the guard'' is flat brilliant. Well done all! :thumbup:


----------



## javier

I spy a portrait


----------



## jeroen

I spy Spider-Man!


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a toy


----------



## LaFoto

I spy (at least one) Turkish man


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a drinks advert


----------



## sheltiefan

I spy: a canine


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a four legged animal.


----------



## Desertbird

I spy a black pattern


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy an apparently smiling critter.


----------



## sheltiefan

I spy: rocks


----------



## Desertbird

I spy the color green


----------



## bobnr32

I spy points


----------



## javier

I spy a lamp


----------



## LaFoto

I spy jewellery


----------



## bobnr32

I spy over-the-top architecture


----------



## Neil S.

I spy something white


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a bank


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sunglasses


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a building near water.


----------



## jeroen

I spy water.


----------



## javier

I spy some cliffs


----------



## LaFoto

I spy birds on the beach


----------



## jeroen

I spy a bird on the beach. (Not my photo, couldn't resist  )


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a stud


----------



## Rekd

I spy tatoos. (For the record, a clenched bicep and rolled up sleeve does not a "stud" make. :lmao: )


----------



## bobnr32

Rekd said:


> (For the record, a clenched bicep and rolled up sleeve does not a "stud" make. :lmao: )


That was his opinion.
I spy strings


----------



## jeroen

I spy rope.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a knot


----------



## javier

I spy rust


----------



## icassell

I spy a tern


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sea bird feet






I'd normally not choose this one for showing because of its busy background, but I wanted to find one that offers more things to spy than a photo with nothing but sky as background would...


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a bird


----------



## LaFoto

I spy someone's "home with books"


----------



## Neil S.

I spy a flower


----------



## LaFoto

I spy food that is still looking at you :shock:


----------



## bobnr32

I spy an animal with a shell


----------



## Rekd

I spy shallow DOF.


----------



## icassell

I spy 3


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy 5 visible legs.


----------



## icassell

I spy a wasp


----------



## javier

I spy wings


----------



## icassell

I spy a butterfly


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a pear


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a pear --- erm --- pair of eyes! (I like how you play with words to "spy" something, Bob, heehee )


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a female with paper


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy a face with emotion


----------



## icassell

I spy spots and stripes


----------



## er111a

I spy a eye


----------



## bobnr32

I spy designer stubble


----------



## jeroen

I spy a drawing.


----------



## javier

I spy a cam


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a coloured fountain
It was haemophilia day in Bucharest


----------



## icassell

I spy a power line


----------



## DennyCrane

I spy a perched bird


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a spoonbill


----------



## icassell

I spy a bird by the water


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a bird that "speaks"


----------



## bobnr32

I spy roof tiles


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy a rocky surface


----------



## icassell

I spy the moon


----------



## javier

I spy a car in the forefront


----------



## bobnr32

I spy light through a tunnel


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a "house-bridge"


----------



## bobnr32

I spy modern and old


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a reflective building


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a street lamp


----------



## LaFoto

Teehee  ... I knew you would.

Well, I spy a windmill!


----------



## icassell

I spy a sunbeam


----------



## LaFoto

I spy people on the lawn


----------



## javier

I spy someone sitting


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a woman with a money (fanny?) bag


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection in the window.


----------



## jeroen

I spy jewelry.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy frames


----------



## jeroen

I spy someone in a chair on the street selling something.


----------



## javier

I spy someone sitting down


----------



## jeroen

I spy sunglasses.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy bug eyes


----------



## Capeesh

I spy wings on a dead insect


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a dead insect






(In the case of this scene, the fly was actually quite, quite dead, although I set it up as if it were still "on its last leg", while the bumble bee was dying...)


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection


----------



## bobnr32

I spy black boots


----------



## LaFoto

I spy Turkish words


----------



## bobnr32

I spy well


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a chain


----------



## icassell

I spy links


----------



## LaFoto

I spy graves


----------



## bobnr32

I spy dead centre


----------



## Josh66

I spy a window.


----------



## icassell

I spy a bear


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a tongue


----------



## javier

I spy brick work


----------



## LaFoto

I spy pedestrians


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a parasol


----------



## javier

I spy some glasses


----------



## bobnr32

Nice one Javier
I spy hook


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy Pairs


----------



## jeroen

I spy a dragonfly.


----------



## javier

I spy some grass


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a low wall


----------



## jeroen

I spy a bicycle.


----------



## Rob_W

I spy wheels


----------



## javier

I spy smoke


----------



## Airborne_Guy

I spy a hat


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a fish


----------



## javier

I spy some lips


----------



## Airborne_Guy

I Spy Sunglasses


----------



## LaFoto

I spy very colourful people


----------



## Capeesh

I spy many colourful people ...


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy a sporting event


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a 6


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man flying


----------



## Josh66

I spy an airplane.


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy angels.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a musical instrument


----------



## Josh66

I spy strings on a musical instrument...


----------



## LaFoto

I spy stage lights


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy two birds on a branch.


----------



## icassell

I spy thorns


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone unconcerned with thorns.


----------



## javier

I spy a funny bent arm


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a pair of shorts


----------



## bobnr32

I spy red shoes


----------



## LaFoto

(Bob, if I had bet on what someone would "spy", I'd have lost my bet. I was sure it'd be the binoculars  )

OK, I spy a character (who entices people to come in and eat)


----------



## bruce282

I spy a hat.


----------



## Neil S.

I spy some drool


----------



## LaFoto

I spy red apples


----------



## javier

I spy some leaves


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a cover on a boat


----------



## javier

I spy an ''S''


----------



## LaFoto

I spy Spanish and English writing


----------



## icassell

I spy mountain


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a fence.


----------



## javier

I spy a mouth wide open


----------



## icassell

I spy a palm


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy sky.


----------



## icassell

I spy a tower


----------



## javier

I spy a sunset


----------



## LaFoto

I spy orange lights





(... and yes, the harbour light here was orange, too, only does it not show ...  ).


----------



## LaFoto

Doesn't anyone spy anything (at all???) in my photo any more? Has the game finished? Am I the winner now?


----------



## jeroen

I spy a ship!


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a savage looking bearded man with a hat  (cute pic, nice Playmobil toy!)


----------



## javier

I spy some teeth


----------



## LaFoto

I spy loopy earrings


----------



## bobnr32

I spy ladies in red


----------



## javier

I spy many people


----------



## LaFoto

I spy ice cream


----------



## bruce282

I spy a plate.


----------



## javier

I spy a cigarette


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a street corner


----------



## bobnr32

I spy fruit


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a street vendor





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3260/3098023349_fec9fbed9c_o.jpg


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man holding something in his right hand


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a whistle


----------



## bobnr32

I spy another whistle (rhyming slang)


----------



## jeroen

I spy a Mercedes.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a German number plate


----------



## javier

I spy some wheels


----------



## icassell

I spy stripes


----------



## LaFoto

I spy some glowing in the dark


----------



## jeroen

I spy chicks with wheels.


----------



## javier

I spy a building with many windows


----------



## jeroen

I see an escalator.


----------



## bobnr32

sorry I made a mistake


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man sitting


----------



## Capeesh

I spy some graffitti






Sorry about the size of pic !


----------



## icassell

I spy a brick wall


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a glass roof


----------



## jeroen

I spy triangles and sky.


----------



## hazcapjax

I spy sunlight reflection in the water.


----------



## icassell

I spy sunset


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a horizon


----------



## jeroen

I spy a happy couple


----------



## javier

I spy some glasses


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a wind instrument


----------



## bobnr32

I spy carved wood


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a hat, bushy eyebrows and a beard (I did spy a POINTED beard, in fact, but couldn't find any of those in my collection).


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy old school style headgear.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy an angel


----------



## icassell

I spy wings


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a red flower


----------



## Rob_W

I spy a hat


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a black cable


----------



## bobnr32

I spy active


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a shadow


----------



## bruce282

I spy stripes.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy masks


----------



## bruce282

I spy teeth.






Bruce


----------



## icassell

I spy a cat


----------



## Josh66

I spy spots




[/img]


----------



## javier

I spy a mean dog!


----------



## LaFoto

I spy bright eyes


----------



## javier

I spy a street portrait..._Nice one Corina!_


----------



## icassell

I spy  people sitting and watching


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a carrying machine


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color yellow.






Bruce


----------



## javier

I spy a beak


----------



## nidessa

I spy a blade of grass


----------



## icassell

I spy beetles going at it


----------



## LaFoto

I spy the colour "orange"


----------



## icassell

I spy tulips


----------



## javier

I spy some lips


----------



## icassell

I spy a white face


----------



## bobnr32

I spy scales


----------



## filmshooter

I spy a sign...


----------



## bobnr32

I spy map


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a lighthouse


----------



## icassell

I spy salt spray


----------



## jeroen

I spy the sea. Or some of it at least.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a cloudy sky


----------



## jeroen

I spy a beach with a factory and clouds.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy modern windmills


----------



## icassell

I spy clouds


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a brewing storm


----------



## icassell

I spy an evergreen tree


----------



## javier

i spy a crack!




Lumix LX-5


----------



## Rekd

I spy a ramp.


----------



## filmshooter

I spy bright lights and overhead wires.....


----------



## Josh66

I spy cables/wire


----------



## Rekd

I spy a guitar


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a stage performance


----------



## bobnr32

I spy Celtic writing


----------



## javier

I spy the irish who lost to the lakers


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sports outfits




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2801348588_5642c97221_o.jpg


----------



## bruce282

I spy stripes.









Bruce


----------



## istdercollen

i spy sunglasses


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a pony tail


----------



## javier

I spy a Mohawk


----------



## DennyCrane

I Spy strange outfits.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy lad


----------



## jeroen

I spy a kid.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy &#8364; (Euro)


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color* blue*.









Bruce


----------



## Rekd

I spy gloves...


----------



## javier

I spy a tire


----------



## bobnr32

I spy something green


----------



## jeroen

I spy a windmill and something rotating. (To solve the problem with the 2 previous simultaneous posts  )


----------



## bobnr32

Jeroen- my last post was not simultaneous.
I spy an old building


----------



## javier

I spy shingles


----------



## bruce282

I spy a sign.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy iron gratings in front of windows


----------



## bobnr32

I spy number 5


----------



## Capeesh

I spy 5 mobile phones


----------



## bruce282

I spy wood, 50 year old wood.


----------



## javier

I spy some steps


----------



## LaFoto

I spy dark hair and eyes


----------



## bobnr32

I spy an open mouth


----------



## LaFoto

bobnr32 said:


> I spy an open mouth


 
Heehee. No wonder. She's singing. (Dress rehearsal)

Performance tonight. Keep your fingers crossed. That's why I have no time to look for another "I spy"-photo in reply to yours...


----------



## javier

I spy a reflection in the glass


----------



## Airborne_Guy

I spy water


----------



## javier

What a cute photo airborne!


----------



## icassell

I spy water splashing in the face


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a crane


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy red.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy a number 1


----------



## Josh66

I spy a stage


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a man pulling strings


----------



## javier

I spy a tog


----------



## jeroen

I spy a black and white shot.


----------



## javier

I spy a bike


----------



## bobnr32

I spy pop-art


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Some of these are far too obvious.  :er:


I spy a flying fish.


----------



## icassell

I spy ripples


----------



## bobnr32

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Some of these are far too obvious.


If you do not like the thread might I suggest you start your own. Your attempt at humour is pathetic.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

bobnr32 said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these are far too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not like the thread might I suggest you start your own. Your attempt at humour is pathetic.
Click to expand...

 
Oh, Im sorry, was I talking to/about you? Did I say I didnt like the thread? Or did you just assume? Your overly-defensive attempt at trolling is pathetic. 

/validation


----------



## bentcountershaft

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Some of these are far too obvious.  :er:
> 
> 
> I spy a flying fish.


 
Some not so much.  I'm not seeing the fish in bobnr32's shot.

I spy ridges.


----------



## javier

bentcountershaft said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these are far too obvious.  :er:
> 
> 
> I spy a flying fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some not so much.  I'm not seeing the fish in bobnr32's shot.
> 
> I spy ridges.
Click to expand...

I could not find the flying fish either. 
I spy money.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a bare midriff


----------



## icassell

I spy a metallic face


----------



## Airborne_Guy

I Spy Agua...


----------



## icassell

I don't spy your image, Airborne Guy.


----------



## bruce282

I cut and pasted Airborne Guy link, hope this helps.


----------



## icassell

Nope, still can't see it!

EDIT:  I think his host site is being blocked by my work IT.


----------



## Airborne_Guy

Hmm thats weird. Its coming from FB.


----------



## icassell

Facebook is blocked here.  That explains it!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy youth.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy something/someone *young*, too!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a vicious man eater.


----------



## icassell

I spy bear paws


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sleepiness


----------



## javier

I spy a self portrait


----------



## the Virginian

I spy someone who hasn't used a razor for a while.






http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac74/halinvirginia/TB72dpi-1.jpg?t=128660714


----------



## bobnr32

Nice to see normal service has been resumed.
I spy man and machine


----------



## javier

I spy a bike riding a dude ;-)


----------



## Airborne_Guy

icassell said:


> Facebook is blocked here.  That explains it!


Thats good to know!
I spy a red curb


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy traffic.


----------



## icassell

I spy underwater


----------



## javier

I spy crazy hair


----------



## Rekd

I spy an odd couple...


----------



## icassell

I spy two birds on a fence


----------



## Latino Heat

I spy concrete



Hard Blown by blkseiciv, on Flickr


----------



## Rekd

I spy motorsports


----------



## bobnr32

I spy black rubber


----------



## bruce282

I spy red and black.


----------



## Airborne_Guy

I spy a pine tree


----------



## javier

I spy a sign


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a food ad


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a spoon


----------



## icassell

I spy a shadow


----------



## javier

i spy some feet


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy buildings.


----------



## Rekd

I spy haze


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy smoky goodness.


----------



## javier

I spy some hands


----------



## bruce282

I spy wheels.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sand


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a palm


----------



## jeroen

I spy someone wearing a hat. (And I am posting a self portrait ;-) )


----------



## icassell

I spy an ear


----------



## LaFoto

I spy motion and an open mouth


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a performance.


----------



## icassell

I spy a tree


----------



## javier

I spy a bushy tree


----------



## LaFoto

I spy "Love Is In The Air"


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a bench.


----------



## javier

I spy a path way


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a photographer and his model


----------



## icassell

I  spy a lighthouse


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a rounded window


----------



## Capeesh

I spy an X


----------



## javier

I spy an empty bench


----------



## LaFoto

I spy long hair, long legs and high heels


----------



## Greasy

I spy a narrow alleyway/market.


----------



## javier

I spy a bike


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy transportation next to a wall.


----------



## peacock

I spy a door.


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a window


----------



## LaFoto

I spy ornamentation


----------



## KKJUN

I spy candles


----------



## Josh66

I spy Candlelight


----------



## javier

I spy a redish light


----------



## LaFoto

I spy (a) VINE






(This is such an ANCIENT photo of mine, it was a scan from print with my very first scanner - which shows! - and must be from 10 years ago or something...!)


----------



## bentcountershaft

Last night I looked through the last six months of shots for a vine and couldn't find anything.

I spy a coil.


----------



## javier

I spy something round


----------



## icassell

I spy ice cream


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy fruit.


----------



## javier

I spy moisture


----------



## icassell

I spy purple lights


----------



## Capeesh

I spy Harbour Lights


----------



## LaFoto

I spy nightfall over a city


----------



## Greasy

I spy a minaret (I think?)


----------



## 12sndsgood

i spy a car




DSC_0088 by Sndsgood, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a Ferrari Car


----------



## javier

I spy a wheel


----------



## LaFoto

I spy an Italian restaurant


----------



## icassell

I spy a scene in Italy


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a towering structure.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a memorial


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a war memorial


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a statue.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a duck


----------



## icassell

I spy a webbed foot


----------



## javier

I speak a beak


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a wind rider.


----------



## 12sndsgood

i spy a bridge


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a wired construction


----------



## icassell

I spy steel cables


----------



## LaFoto

I spy rust


----------



## Capeesh

I spy Water


----------



## javier

I spy the beach (water)


----------



## peacock

I spy a shoe.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a bird in flight.


----------



## dustin0479

I Spy a need for a refill..


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a reflection on a surface


----------



## javier

I spy a pool of H20


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy something soggy.


----------



## icassell

I spy a net


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy no one.


----------



## icassell

I spy a night scene


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a fun fair


----------



## Capeesh

I spy night lights


----------



## javier

I spy a bridge


----------



## LaFoto

I spy "troubled water"


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a troubled Bridge ..


----------



## javier

I spy a body of water


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone moving away.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy some string ...


----------



## javier

I spy some brick work


----------



## javier

I spy some brick work


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a woman holding something


----------



## Josh66

I spy foliage


----------



## bruce282

I spy flowers.

Edit ok o|||||||o beat me to it.


----------



## Josh66

bruce282 said:


> Edit ok o|||||||o beat me to it.


No offense, but you look _exactly_ like my grandfather.  If you lived in Ohio and weren't named Bruce - I'd be PMing you right now to find out if we are related, lol.


----------



## bruce282

Thanks.

That's my grandson I'm holding (he's 9 months now). His mother is on the left in the picture I posted. She lives New London, OH.

Bruce


----------



## Sisco

I spy a group of folks


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a lady with flowers


----------



## icassell

I spy blue pants


----------



## javier

i SPY AN animal with a rope.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy someone travelling backpacked






(This photo was not taken by myself, as it is me in it, my dad took it back in 1982).


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> I spy someone travelling backpacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This photo was not taken by myself, as it is me in it, my dad took it back in 1982).



Extremely very cool!


----------



## bobnr32

Which one is you Corinna?
I spy a platform


----------



## LaFoto

I'm the girl, erm, woman, the mother. The little one's my first-born son (who is no longer alive). See that his teddy bear is travelling backpacked, too!


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a warning light -yes. I do!


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> I'm the girl, erm, woman, the mother. The little one's my first-born son (who is no longer alive). See that his teddy bear is travelling backpacked, too!



Corina, I am so sorry to read of your Son. Thank God you have memories caught on film of him and both you. I did notice the teddy bear. The image is truly a wall hanger. Bless you.


----------



## bruce282

I too am sorry about your son. My wife lost her oldest son 17 years ago.

I spy a plane and a vehicle.


----------



## Sisco

I spy an airplane


----------



## icassell

I spy prop blur


----------



## javier

I spy a wing


----------



## Sisco

Wing


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a tongue


----------



## Sisco

Snake


----------



## icassell

I spy a reptile


----------



## Sisco

Eyes


----------



## LaFoto

I spy blades of grass


----------



## Sisco

Butterfly


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color purple (hanging from the porch).


----------



## LaFoto

I spy clothes hanging outside a house


----------



## Sisco

Window and curtain


----------



## javier

I spy squares


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a "hoodie"


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy whiskers.


----------



## javier

I spy a frown


----------



## icassell

I spy a palm tree


----------



## javier

I spy a trunk


----------



## ayeelkay

I spy a reflection in the water


----------



## LaFoto

I spy autumn foliage


----------



## Capeesh

I spy more Autumn Foliage .....


----------



## icassell

I spy a fence


----------



## javier

Espeo un pajaro


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a man in a white shirt


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy someone hanging out.


----------



## starcluster

I spy trees




Palm Trees on the Gulf by starcluster100, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy palm trees


----------



## icassell

I spy a stone wall (Tuzigoot National Monument  http://www.nps.gov/tuzi/index.htm  )


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy a suspension bridge


----------



## icassell

I spy a house of worship


----------



## javier

I spy light.


----------



## bruce282

I spy someone walking.







Bruce


----------



## icassell

I spy a horse


----------



## javier

I spy a flat hat


----------



## icassell

I spy shoes


----------



## LaFoto

I spy someone in harness lifted off the ground


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a Glacier


----------



## javier

I spy some tall buildings


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a church behind an ugly roof


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a steeple.


----------



## icassell

I spy a tower


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy trees.


----------



## icassell

I spy a park


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a ballgame.


----------



## Canon AE-1

I spy Green.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a house.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a bad state of repair


----------



## JAFO28

I spy snow.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy outstretched arms


----------



## javier

I spy a window


----------



## icassell

I spy a fence


----------



## LaFoto

I spy water going down a weir


----------



## MSnowy

i spy bubbles


----------



## icassell

I spy water spray


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

I spy some H20


----------



## Canon AE-1

I spy reflections..


----------



## icassell

I spy a star


----------



## javier

I spy a lens flare


----------



## LaFoto

I spy High Voltage (or is it "low"??? erm...)


----------



## icassell

I spy overhead cables


----------



## LaFoto

I spy orange


----------



## javier

I spy a diagonal image


----------



## ChadHillPhoto

I spy a ship


----------



## JAFO28

I spy water.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a steel construction


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

I spy photosynthesis.


----------



## javier

I spy green


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a Christmas tree with a star on top


----------



## javier

I spy a bus


----------



## bruce282

I spy stairs, ok bus steps but close enough.




rehobeth_2010-166.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## icassell

I spy a boardwalk


----------



## AleK

hard to catch but i spy some Grass.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy glistening water droplets


----------



## javier

I spy an arm sticking out.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a jewellery


----------



## Jessielee13

I spy Blue


----------



## tat1973

very nice


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

i spy a noose


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy an arcade


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell

I spy a brick


----------



## LaFoto

I spy "liquid roads"


----------



## safeshot




----------



## jtee

I spy snow .


----------



## icassell

I spy a bald eagle


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell

I spy a member of the canine family


----------



## JAFO28

I spy a fence.


----------



## javier

i spy a beach


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a bike


----------



## safeshot

I spy archways


----------



## LaFoto

Oops, I spy a red x and upon trying to get to the URL, I spy this:

*ERROR*

*The requested URL could not be retrieved*


While trying to retrieve the URL: http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg240/larry450/unusualpics168.jpg 
The following error was encountered: 

*Zero Sized Reply *
Footprint did not receive any data for this request. 
Footprint 4.6/FPMCP 

Generated Tue, 18 Jan 2011 11:35:12 GMT by 204.160.107.126 (Footprint 4.6/FPMCP)


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy a cart


----------



## safeshot

i spy a wheel


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## javier

i spy a sign


----------



## safeshot

I spy a road


----------



## LaFoto

I spy sun and grey clouds


----------



## peeper

i spy watery reflections....


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## PhillyPhoton

*I spyTrees*


----------



## safeshot

I spy a Christmas wreath


----------



## javier

i spy a ladder


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy striped mountains


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## safeshot

I spya boat ,, :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a wake


----------



## DxAxN

I spy a shoreline


----------



## JAFO28

I spy buildings,


----------



## icassell

I spy clouds


----------



## LaFoto

I spy wing feathers


----------



## safeshot

I spy water foul


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy the moon


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy water.


----------



## JasonLambert

I spy reflecting water


----------



## javier

i spy many colors


----------



## Danelady

I spy the color yellow


----------



## JasonLambert

I spy shallow depth


----------



## Danelady

I spy a spider


----------



## Canon AE-1

I spy a person.


----------



## Josh66

I spy, an airplane...




01201101 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## JasonLambert

I spy big lights


----------



## Danelady

I spy water


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a swimming pool


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy a wall covered in greenery


----------



## Danelady

I spy a window


----------



## javier

i spy a bird


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy a beak.


----------



## icassell

I spy a duck


----------



## Danelady

I spy a fowl.


----------



## Namibia

I spy something brown


----------



## icassell

I spy a cat


----------



## mishele

I spy grass....


----------



## icassell

I spy a hand


----------



## Josh66

I spy - a tree branch




01311118 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## icassell

I spy snow


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy cold greenery:


----------



## Danelady

I spy ice.


----------



## bruce282

OK it's a little stretch but I spy foliage.






maine-13 by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

It Lives!


I spy a river.


----------



## Mike S.

I spy cars.




DSC_0605-1 by kc9cqr1, on Flickr


----------



## javier

I spy the American flag.


----------



## JasonLambert

I spy spy a store front...


----------



## LaFoto

I spy an ice-cream


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy cut vegetation.


----------



## javier

i spy thorns


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color purple.


----------



## icassell

I spy a boat


----------



## reedshots

I spy rocks in water


----------



## carldelain

I spy the sky


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy wood.


----------



## mishele

I spy dramatic.


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a volcano


----------



## bruce282

mishele said:


> I spy dramatic.


The picture or the avatar? :smileys:


Since mishele changed her avatar, this post is meaningless.


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a large cavity


----------



## Capeesh

I spy a Rampant Lion !


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color yellow.




bisbee_trip-23.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## JWellman

I spy blue jeans.


----------



## javier

I spy shoes !!!
Boys and girls..This is why you should not do drugs ! by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a scaggly beard


----------



## bobnr32

I spy natural blonde hair (on the girl to the left)


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. I wouldn't have spied that! One look at the roots and you know that "natural" is not the thing that's going on there ;-)


----------



## bobnr32

Well she sure fooled me.


----------



## JWellman

I spy silver.


----------



## bruce282

I spy the color silver.





Bruce


plane_pull_2011-2667.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## javier

I spy an ''L''


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a handbag (to quote Oscar Wilde)


----------



## LaFoto

I spy backlight


----------



## bruce282

I spy a stroller.





Bruce
011 - Jennie with Bruce &amp; Karen in stroller.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## StringThing

I spy a Momma and her offspring


----------



## Destin

I spy water:






I've got a good guess what the next person is going to spy...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy gravity at work:


----------



## Destin

I also spy gravity at work (yeah yeah, i copied your spy) but i was sitting here eating candy corn, and I'm feeling lazy. This is all the creativity I could muster up lol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I spy a reflection

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclipsephotographyllc/5104792261/



Tricolor heron #3 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bruce282

I spy water.






Bruce

030 - Bruce &amp; Karen floating heads in water - July 57.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I spy monochrome




NIK_5059 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## javier

I spy a ''p''


----------



## JWellman

I spy a bottle.


----------



## mishele

I Spy GLASS


----------



## StringThing

I spy shallow DOF.




LadyBugNews by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

I Spy WORDS!!


----------



## javier

I spy something round


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## LaFoto

I spy rust




1653_FurillenAltesKalkwerkHotel_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

I spy sunbleached wood




Twinflagged Jumping Spider (Anasaitis canosa) posterior by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bruce282

I spy hairy legs.





Bruce

dee_dees-12.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a fence


----------



## StringThing

I spy trees...




Old Tree by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## JWellman

I spy the color red.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I spy a fast friend.


----------



## Buckster

I spy a helmet.


----------



## arkipix1001

i spy dream catchers....


----------



## arkipix1001

I spy doritos





[/QUOTE]


----------



## arkipix1001

I spy a tree







[/QUOTE]


----------



## arkipix1001

I spy the 3rd puppy





Bruce

dee_dees-12.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## arkipix1001

I spy a dream catchers....






[/QUOTE]


----------



## jwbryson1

I play this with my 7 year old at home and couldn't even last as long here as I do at home.


----------



## LaFoto

Arkipix, are you sure you got the rules of this game?
You've got to spy something in the photo above and post a photo of yours yourself that depicts that very thing you spied. 
Then someone else spies something new in your photo and posts their photo, again depicting the thing the other one spied.
Got it?


----------



## bobnr32

Of course he did Corinna. I'll continue from here with:
I spy a woman with a bag


----------



## javier

I spy a strut !


----------



## StringThing

I spy... flowers




040 by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy PINK


----------



## bentcountershaft

I spy people together.


----------



## LaFoto

I think I spy a kiss (?) - well, I spy people in love, anyway (which is nice!)




358_Venedig_DerKuss2 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bruce282

I spy people close together.





Bruce

bisbee_trip-21.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy hard hats




046 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## jaomul

I spy a ladder



Building stuff again by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a tree



d2 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

bobnr32 said:


> I spy a tree
> 
> 
> 
> d2 by bob8952, on Flickr



I spy people



DSC_0049 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## javier

I spy a bus.



Happy Thanks giving to all my U.S friends and a blessed day for those friends abroad. by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## jkzo

I spy street light



DSC_0598 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy cables (well, ok, I spy ONE cable, but show "cables"):




487_Manchester von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## javier

I spy a stranger on a bench.



My name is talking Tina and you better be nice to me ! by Street Vision L.A., on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, he's no stranger to me! I'm married to that "stranger"! ;-)
Happy New Year, it's arrived where I am, about 50 minutes ago...


----------



## bobnr32

Happy new year to all!
I spy a hat.



d4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

I spy a microphone


----------



## bobnr32

I spy a natty beard. I know what you call it in German but am unable to post it here.



b6 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

I spy a hat




Hiding by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a camera


----------



## petrochemist

I spy a viewfinder:



Dedham church TTV by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Looks like a thread worth reviving (so what if it's 5 years old).


----------



## snowbear

I spy a window



Cuba Libre, Washington, DC.  Birthday dinner. by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a woman


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a wheel.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a barn.


----------



## snowbear

I spy a sail boat




DSC_7045.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a light


----------



## snowbear

I spy a propeller:




DSC_0636.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## waday

I spy a helicopter:




Capital Tour-53 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a cable


----------



## waday

I spy fishing


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy fall color!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy leaves


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy a branch


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy gold leaves:


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy golden light


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a sculpture:


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy bronze


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Tree


----------



## orf

I Spy a sky





http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Leaf


----------



## orf

I Spy a cable





http://www.ipernity.com/home/rottb


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

SInce it seems the image above is no longer available, I will post a photo with the same theme:

I Spy A Cable


----------



## waday

I spy a flying contraption with cable attached 




Wildwood-77 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a boat


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Water


----------



## snowbear

I spy a pointy thing




DSC_0407.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a reflection.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a fence


----------



## waday

I spy a religious statue...




Ecuador-729 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy a street lamp.




DSC_0897.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a car


----------



## Dave442

I spy a window




Balcony series by David Bunn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Square


----------



## zulu42

I spy electricity


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy light.



Menorah by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy a candle


----------



## snowbear

I spy a "string"


----------



## zulu42

I spy a coil


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy chicken wire.



EndofSummer by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a fence


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy jumping


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a helmet


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy grass. 



EndofSummer by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy plants maturing and going to seed.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy curves.


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy vertigo


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy ground.



Christmas Time by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy a bridge



Key Bridge Panorama by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Plants


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy EYES!!



November by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Subway


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy corn.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy a Silo


----------



## zulu42

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I Spy A Subway
> 
> View attachment 152077



Why do I feel like I'm going to be looking for corn in this image for the rest of my life?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

zulu42 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Spy A Subway
> 
> View attachment 152077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I feel like I'm going to be looking for corn in this image for the rest of my life?
Click to expand...


I am glad you are looking too


----------



## zulu42

I call for a formal review.
Is there a flag I can throw or something?


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy a misty/foggy scene


----------



## jcdeboever

I Spy Rain


----------



## waday

I spy headlights




Harrisburg-32 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy the color pink.




cmw3_d750_0225.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge

I spy flowers!



Valentines Day by Faye M., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Stem


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy glass


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Lamp


----------



## waday

I spy a drink




Coffee Shop by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy a clock.



Time by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy stars


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Limbs


----------



## SquarePeg

_ I spy a bird




Zebra Finch_https://flic.kr/p/LsRLVu


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy wings


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice JC.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice JC.



I have so many more. Drug use, dealers, beatings. I have them all on 135. I really want to post so much more but I am getting paid for some of them.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy the Jolly Roger


----------



## snowbear

I spy a logo.




Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Quadrilaterals


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy bokeh balls:


----------



## Derrel

I spy a spider's web in backlighting...



March 11,2018, Oregon coast.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Backlit Flora


----------



## Derrel

I spy delicate branches and lots of bokeh...




March 17,2018, Portland, OR's Montgomery park building. 1975-era Nikkor 135 f/3.5 lens at f/4 at 1/320 second, D800. Late afternoon, heavy overcast day.


----------



## mishele

Flowers!!



IMG_7714-2 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Wowzers!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Blue


----------



## mishele

A wall



upload by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy long hair.



Trans Siberian Orchestra by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

@mishele -  how are you doing, sunshine?


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> @mishele -  how are you doing, sunshine?


Hey!!! Life is good!!! How are you?!! 
Did you guys go to DC?


----------



## mishele

DH5C6421-1 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42

I spy wires


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> @mishele -  how are you doing, sunshine?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!! Life is good!!! How are you?!!
> Did you guys go to DC?
Click to expand...

Two weeks, but come on down, anytime.


----------



## snowbear

I spy a critter, up there.




"Yo! Down There!" by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Tree



upload by Mish, on Flickr

Who all is meeting up in 2 weeks?


----------



## Tony744

I spy snow


----------



## snowbear

I spy a pond




Trooper 2, inbound by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## waday

I spy a helicopter


----------



## zulu42

I spy play


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy throwing a ball


----------



## waday

I spy a funny face




Photobombed by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Hat


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy water, but not just any water - fishing water


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Boat


----------



## Nwcid

fishing4sanity said:


> I spy water, but not just any water - fishing water
> View attachment 157186



That looks very familiar, but I can not place it.  Which bridge is that?


----------



## snowbear

I spy a crane



20160626_133322.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

Nwcid said:


> That looks very familiar, but I can not place it.  Which bridge is that?


The bridge over the Columbia River at Northport, WA.


----------



## Nwcid

fishing4sanity said:


> Nwcid said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very familiar, but I can not place it.  Which bridge is that?
> 
> 
> 
> The bridge over the Columbia River at Northport, WA.
Click to expand...



I always feel like more of the bridge has an upper structure, of course you are right though.  

Nice shoot and from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Fujidave

I spy wheels





Jaguar 4X4 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy a License Plate


----------



## waday

I spy a child




Labor Day Weekend-64 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy a Flag


----------



## waday

I spy a market




Ecuador-617 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

I spy a fish



IMGP9809 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy An Eye


----------



## waday

I spy a turtle...




Maryland Zoo 20150613-36 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Leaves


----------



## AlishaMichelle1990

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I Spy Leaves
> 
> View attachment 158763



I spy grass!


----------



## Breezy85

I spy a mushroom...


----------



## waday

I spy a helicopter (seed)...




Capital Tour-53 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist

waday said:


> I spy a helicopter (seed)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capital Tour-53 by Wade, on Flickr



A somewhat tenuous link (it's a sycamore seed) , but a great example of rolling shutter


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Tension


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy water


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a man on a beach.  Look close, he’s there.


----------



## waday




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy a water vessel


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Foliage


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy a car


----------



## zulu42

I spy a tire


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a boat


----------



## waday

I spy power lines


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Leaf


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Vegetation


----------



## SquarePeg

Grasses by SharonCat..., on Flickr

I spy grass.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Blue


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy feathers


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a reflection.  




Lake Chocorua by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy red leaves


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a path




Plum Island walkway by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy a fence


----------



## snowbear

I spy silhouetted  rocks



cmw3_d40_DSC_1744 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Very nice, your Royal Fuzziness!


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy something with feathers!


----------



## Rahb

I see bark


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy a tree


----------



## acparsons

I spy a big behind




DSC_7892 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Geometric Shape


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy an angle


----------



## acparsons

I spy a triangle.



P1011110 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Lines


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy a person


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy H2O

Abstract lines in Ice


----------



## Jeff15

I spy a bird


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Jeff15 said:


> I spy a bird
> 
> View attachment 169719



Sorry, Jeff, but there are no birds in my photo


----------



## Jeff15

Sorry I did not read this thread as I should have...


----------



## snowbear

He meant to say "I spy Bokeh."

I got this . . .

I spy a bird and water.



DSC_2093.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

I spy a mast......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Jeff15 You're supposed to post a pic with whatever you "spy" , (  a mast in this case ) with your post.


----------



## Jeff15

Oh, I see now.....Thanks......


----------



## fishing4sanity

In the spirit of an @snowbear assist .......... I spy a mast.


----------



## Lord Commander

I spy a fence


----------



## snowbear

I spy a bridge and a river



Key Bridge Panorama by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Tony744

I spy trees


----------



## snowbear

I spy a stone wall



National Fallen Firefighters Memorial by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy a flag. 

 
Planting Onions


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Lines


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy guitar


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a balustrade


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Leaves


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Red


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Purple


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy colorful bokeh


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

This used to be such a popular theme, but I think I killed it Let's revive it, shall we? One of the most fun threads in this section!

I Spy Brass


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy wooden boards. 




Dock at sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday

I spy water


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I feel like a 6 y/o with my first fishing pole: I got a couple nibbles!


----------



## waday

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I feel like a 6 y/o with my first fishing pole: I got a couple nibbles!


We’ll keep up with it so you, ugh I have to say it, don’t keep playing with yourself.


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy hats.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Bag


----------



## waday

I spy Andy Warhol.. dog version?




Andy Warhol by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy an elevator door


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy corrugated metal.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Window


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a barn.




red barn by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## waday

I spy a cow




Ecuador-627 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a skyline~




Fan Pier, Boston by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

I spy a lighted sign.




cmw3_d40_5186 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Sign


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy pumpkins.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a farm.


----------



## waday

I spy clouds




Ecuador-543 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Post


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy a horse.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Phone


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a cup


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I like that one very much, SP 

Nominated for POTM here: December 2020 POTM Nominations | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Intentionally Placed Bokeh


----------



## Original katomi

I spy a ring


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy a chain.


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like that one very much, SP
> 
> Nominated for POTM here: December 2020 POTM Nominations | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum



I appreciate that but it’s an old photo that I’m pretty sure I  posted on this site when I took it.  Probably should be withdrawn?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ah darn it! I really wanted to win that POTM decal OK, if you've posted it before, then, yes, I will withdraw that one. Take another and change some minute detail


----------



## SquarePeg

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Ah darn it! I really wanted to win that POTM decal OK, if you've posted it before, then, yes, I will withdraw that one. Take another and change some minute detail



I’ll try to repeat the concept now that my Christmas lights are up!


----------



## snowbear

I spy a steeple.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy an apartment building.


----------



## snowbear

I spy a flag.


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy a shadow.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy some grass.


----------



## snowbear

I spy some rock


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy some trees


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a fence.


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy beautiful shadow and light


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Stripes


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy graceful curves


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy tropical trees.




Maui_RTH 0833A by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

I spy a lighthouse




NCL Breakaway 2020 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy waves.


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy an exotic place where exotic animals live


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy an eye.


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy white hair.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a tree limb.


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy autumn leaves


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a reflection in water




Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

I spy street lights lit up




Foggy start to the day near the Toronto Music Garden and Marina Quay West by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy a sunrise (not sunset). A different pic as well.


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy crops being harvested.

(Poland, 1975)


----------



## NGH

I spy hay


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Field


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy grass.


----------



## snowbear

I spy seats.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a city metro train.


Parade_8575_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## PJM

I spy a Pat's logo.


----------



## TATTRAT

I spy a utility pole.



5.16 Va Beach Run


----------



## snowbear

I spy a boat.




C&amp;D Barge by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy a bridge.


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy a flag


----------



## zulu42

I spy a dirt road


----------



## jcdeboever

I spy a Ford pickup truck


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy a truck frame.


----------



## Space Face

I spy a sheep (Ram).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy An Animal


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy A Sign


----------



## snowbear

I spy a hat


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy something reflective.


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy spokes.



Bodie Light by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy something made of wood.


----------



## Gardyloo

I spy weeds.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a fence


----------



## snowbear

I spy a field


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy a tree


----------



## SquarePeg

I spy a mountain 



VT 2020 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy Fall Foliage


----------



## Shinden

I spy a mossy rock


----------



## snowbear

I spy a covered bridge




UticaMillsCBJeep1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a vehicle


----------



## Shinden

I spy and aircraft


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a tree.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy stems


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy a bird.












img164.jpg



__ Hardus Nameous
__ Apr 8, 2022


----------



## fishing4sanity

I spy pine needles


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a mountain peak.


----------



## snowbear

I spy a boat.




cmw3_d750_179.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a dock.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy an evergreen.


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy wood












img214.jpg



__ Hardus Nameous
__ Apr 10, 2022


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a flame!


----------



## Philmar

I spy an interesting cloudscape




Overlooking the Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Shinden

I Spy a barky tree


----------



## Hardus Nameous

I spy a cold-blooded critter.












img195.jpg



__ Hardus Nameous
__ Apr 8, 2022


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I Spy water


----------



## mjcmt

I spy mast.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy pulleys.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

I spy a deck


----------



## Shinden

I spy a wooden structure


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy an auto…


----------



## mjcmt

I spy spoked wheels


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I spy a shadow


----------

